# Jobs



## myuva2 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi, I am located in Fredericksburg Virginia. Basically I am looking to get a job to get my foot in the door of a fine dining restaurant. Most of the local fine dining places are relatively small. What is the best way to go about getting a job in one of these places. I am willing to start at the bottom and work my way up. Should I go in and ask to speak to the chef or how does one go about this? I am looking to go to culinary school but want to make 100% sure before I spend the money.


----------



## cookingwithfat (Feb 12, 2007)

Walk in, ask to see teh chef. Make sure you are presentable, clean - no dirt under the finger nails for example - and say exactly what you said in your post. Be clear that you are willing to do dishes. Any chef, or future chef, who is not willin gto do dishes is not worth working for, and he/she will respect your willingness. You are right to see if you want it bad enough to pay for school. Good choice and the chef will respect you for that.


----------

